# [OT] sfogo contro telecom

## lopio

ciao,

sono OT ma evevo bisogno di un po' di solidarieta'. 

Premesso che non posso tel a telecom fino a domani vi espongo i fatti.

Mio padre ha sottoscritto 2 mesi fa contratto con telecom in cui si chiedeva di smantellare linea idsn ormai inutile e attivare una nuova linea dati su cui far viaggiare adsl.

Pochi giorni fa si e' ritrovato in bolletta costo fisso linea isdn non + usata e dopo aver telefonato per dire che non l'avrebbe pagata gli hanno detto che non avevano smantellata e lui avrebbe dovuto continuare a pagare.

Dopo un tira  e molla (a mia insaputa) ieri hanno telefonato per dire che smantellavano isdn e che per farlo dovevano interrompere adsl per 10-20 giorni e quindi ieri sera mi son trovato sconnesso.

Telefonero' per sapere ma secondo me vaneggiano.

Oltre a danneggiarmi per un LORO lavoro fatto male mi chiedo perche' mi abbiano sconnesso per levare una linea isdn..........

Tecnicamente mi sembra una cavolata

ciao e grazie per aver ascoltato lo sfogo

----------

## tocas

... sulla base delle mie esperienze ti ritengo fortunato. Io posseggo ISDN e ADSL e non ho ancora avuto il coraggio a chiedere la cessazione della linea ISDN :

1) un mio conoscente si è stancato di chiamare il 187.

2) in laboratorio abbiamo una Smart 5 ovvero contratto ADSL business e per disattivare 

una borchia ISDN ci hanno preventivato una sospensione del servizio ADSL per almeno un mese.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b10m

Io ho una BBB di telecom (tra poco passa d'antiquariato) e non chiedo ad operatori un po' piu' seri una nuova connessione adsl (tipo la 1280 o fastweb) proprio perche' ho il timore di cadere nel tuo stesso problema.

----------

## cloc3

Non prendertela con l'187.

Io ho risolto, dopo tre mesi di vessazioni indicibili, con una telefonata ad una associazione consumatori (nel mio caso Federconsum). Se hai ragione, dopo ti tratteranno da signore (o quasi, a me si sono limitati a cancellarmi i dati dell'account di posta con la scusa di aprirmi una nuova utenza).

----------

## shanghai

Io avevo messo adsl con Yahoo mentre usavo Telecom. Però, quando usavo il modem non funzionava il telefono e viceversa.

Per ripararmelo, mi hanno tenuto 15 giorni l'adsl staccato -pagato- (e io a chiamare tutti i giorni per mezz'ore intere) e quando hanno detto "tutto ok", ho lanciato la connessione e la linea per le chiamate era di nuovo guasta. Ho continuato a minacciare sit in davanti alla sede telecom (che per inciso sta dietro casa mia) ma sono stato per altre due settimane con, a periodi alterni, o connessione o telefono (che tra l'altro, a chi mi stava chiamando, squillava come se fosse regolarmente libero).

Dopo due mesi ho chiuso il contratto con entrambe le comagnie (anche se yahoo era stata perfetta).

La telecom è un'altra zozzeria. Peccato che non esistano i telefoni opensource.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Diggs

Andiamo a vivere in Germania: li co tipo 20 euro hai una connessione di 35 mb a casa.   :Razz: 

----------

## lopio

 *tocas wrote:*   

> ... sulla base delle mie esperienze ti ritengo fortunato. Io posseggo ISDN e ADSL e non ho ancora avuto il coraggio a chiedere la cessazione della linea ISDN :
> 
> 1) un mio conoscente si è stancato di chiamare il 187.
> 
> 2) in laboratorio abbiamo una Smart 5 ovvero contratto ADSL business e per disattivare 
> ...

 

MA ESISTE (secondo voi) UN MOTIVO TECNICO per cui per ritirare il cavo isdn (fisicamente diverso) mi debbano staccare la linea dati adsl gia' funzionante?

E poi se devono fare un lavoro fisico perche' mi staccano e poi arrivano dopo 10/20 giorni a fare il lavoro di 1 giornata?

ciao

----------

## shanghai

Ot nell'ot:

all'estero, dappertutto sembra più comodo che in Italia. In Francia, gli studenti pagano tutto la metà (sono ancora studente, ebbene si =] ) e la connessione broadband costa 10 euros ogni 2 mesi...

Ho perso un portafogli una volta, sempre in Francia: ho fatto 2 minuti (due) di attesa in fila al commissariato, e sono uscito 3 minuti (tre) dopo, con in tasca un documento che mi valeva anche da patente (e avrei potuto raccontargli qualsiasi fandonia: dopo tornavo in Italia e ciao). Nella stessa occasione ho telefonato alla banca francese per bloccare il bancomat e me lo hanno bloccato all'istante, poi ho chiamato qui per il bancomat italiano: ho dovuto chiamare prima il numero col risponditore automatico (che registra tutta la chiamata), poi la banca e poi inviare anche un fax alla banca.

E sul conto francese, avevo uno scoperto di 500 euro dopo dieci giorni dal'apertura del conto + carta di credito (qui in Italia, cliente da tre anni, mi hanno rifiutato il bancomat perché non lavoravo).

Ed era completamente gratis. Niente tasse ne commissioni, a parte una piccola assicurazione sui furti. Insomma: 15 euro l'anno per avere un servizio perfetto, a fronte di 150 qui e un milione di disservizi...

Idem per amici che hanno fato l'erasmus in Germania e Inghilterra, o per chi mi racconta degli US o del Canada...

----------

## lopio

ciao,

dopo aver iniziato il post secoli fa sono ancora qui a mendicare il ripristino adsl

Un vaffa***lo telecom ci sta tutto e spero che nessuno si offenda.

PS Che triste niente emerge gentoo

cio

----------

## ulric

Già che ci sono dico la mia,.

In azienda abbiamo una ADSL da circa un anno e proprio circa due mesi fa, smette di funzionare. Seguono chiamate di apertura guasto e relative visite di svariati tecnici. Arrivano quelli per la parte elettrica (ascoltano ad orecchio) e poi quelli per verificare le caratteristiche del segnale (un po' più attrezzati)... passano 1, 2, 3 settimane di chiamate, verifiche e sopraluoghi... verdetto "la vostra linea, a causa dell'aumentato traffico HDSL di zona accumula disturbi tali da non essere più utilizzabile" ???...bene, e allora cosa propone Telecom? "Dovete acquistare una HDSL in sostituzione della defunta ADSL"... peccato se non altro perchè: 

per quell'uso andava bene l'ADSL

l'HDSL ha un costo del tutto differente

per principio il servizio doveva essere ripristinato essendoci un contratto debitamente onorato sulla fornitura di connettività ADSL.

Tanto per dire che anche con i clienti business la cosa non è molto migliore!

----------

## Tiro

Anche io ho una linea isdn telecom...appena deciderò di attivare l'adsl prima chiederò la disattivazione dell'isdn...!!!

La banda extra large a prezzi bassi la potremmo avere anche noi con reti wi-fi di quartiere che condividono adsl, hdsl, ecc...unico inconveniente è l'attuale legislazione che impedisce appunto il proliferare di queste reti...governo ladro!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## paman

Altra disavventura Telecom:

Amico con Teleconomy no-stop + alice. Si trasferisce nell' appartamento _accanto_. Sono passati 6 mesi e telecom ancora non gli ha trasferito la linea, perchè il loro computer dice che è tutto a posto. Sono 6 mesi che non ha la linea e continua a pagare teleconomy e alice.  La telecom ringrazi il fatto che è un tipo mite...

Morale: attenti con i trasferimenti di linee, sono dolori con _tutte_ le compagnie.   :Confused: 

----------

## lopio

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Anche io ho una linea isdn telecom...appena deciderò di attivare l'adsl prima chiederò la disattivazione dell'isdn...!!!
> 
> La banda extra large a prezzi bassi la potremmo avere anche noi con reti wi-fi di quartiere che condividono adsl, hdsl, ecc...unico inconveniente è l'attuale legislazione che impedisce appunto il proliferare di queste reti...governo ladro!!!  

 

Si' non fare l'errore di fargli fare tutte 2 le cose insieme che vanno nei casini   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Poi se passi a wind meglio (tu che puoi)  29e di abbonamento   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Io ho chiesto otto mesi fa la cessazione di una linea alla telecom, cosa fatta in pochi giorni. Il problema è che ancora mi arrivano le bollette, con scritto bello grande e in grossetto "Attenzione: non c'è niente da pagare" con poi più piccolo "In questo Conto Telecom Italia lei trova un totale a suo credito, che le rimborseremo entro 90 giorni. Dal totale toglieremo le somme che lei eventualmente ci dovrà".

Inutile dire che a distanza di otto mesi le bollette continuano ad arrivare, il rimborso non è stato fatto ma non solo, ad ogni bolletta sottraggono l'iva con conseguente diminuzione progressiva del credito. Probabilmente aspettano che nel giro di qualche anno il mio credito si esaurisca...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Forse dopo otto mesi e assidui martellamenti all'amministrazione (dopo un po' ho bypassato i 187 e compagnia...) il benedetto rimborso mi verrà dato con la prossima bolletta... forse...

----------

## X-Drum

non posso fare altro che darti tutta la mia solidarietà dopo SOLI 4 mesi dopo la richiesta oggi mi hanno finalmente attivato la tanto desiderata adsl.....

(oggi è una giornata storica) 4 mesi di sofferenze e litigi con personale totalmente inadeguato,ignorante e strafottente (e non dico altro)

ti capisco benissimo......

e pensare che nel mio caso ho pagato 4 mesi di attesa snervante per un loro errore tecnico/burocratico si meriterebbero ben altro che una semplice diffida o denuncia bah!

ecco a voi un'altro grande monopolista....

----------

## pascalbrax

svizzera:

mi sono appena trasferito e 2 giorni il trasloco ho chiesto nell'ordine

1) un allacciamento linea telefonica alla swisscom (l'ex-monopolio)

2) un allacciamento adsl alla ticinocom (un provider minuscolo)

la linea telefonica e' stata attivata con una telefonata al numero gratuito di swisscom durata 10 minuti, ma solo perche' l'operatrice mi proponeva che numero volevo e non sapevo scegliere  :Very Happy: 

l'adsl e' stata attivata in meno di un mese. poi ce' stato un cambio di abbonamento adsl da parte mia eseguita con una mail da parte loro con allegato un nuovo contratto in pdf che ho rispedito firmato per posta. la cosa e' stata sbrigata in 5/10 giorni. visto il tempo esiguo, mi sono anche permesso di chiedere loro un ip fisso  :Very Happy: 

non ce' bisogno di andare in canada o in usa per vedere le cose fatte bene...

sinceramente ho la fobia di trasferirmi in italia, leggo continuamente su PI dei vari disservizi... per me e' allucinante   :Shocked: 

----------

## paman

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinceramente ho la fobia di trasferirmi in italia, leggo continuamente su PI dei vari disservizi... per me e' allucinante  

 

Quanti di voi stanno accarezzando l'idea di raggiungere i gechi non comunitari, viste le testimonianze confortanti?   :Cool: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *paman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanti di voi stanno accarezzando l'idea di raggiungere i gechi non comunitari, viste le testimonianze confortanti?  

 

io li raggiungerò se alle prossime elezioni non cambierà governo..

----------

## Diggs

Io li raggiungerò appena avrò riallineato lo scazonte dei server oltre confine che tengo.

----------

## Danilo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> io li raggiungerò se alle prossime elezioni non cambierà governo..

 

Come e' la situazione lavorativa li' (nella swisse) nel campo informatico?

In pratica si trova qualcosa di valido o conviene rimanere a Roma???

Danilo

----------

## lopio

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Forse dopo otto mesi e assidui martellamenti all'amministrazione (dopo un po' ho bypassato i 187 e compagnia...) il benedetto rimborso mi verrà dato con la prossima bolletta... forse...

 

beato te che sei riuscito a bypassare 187 (per me 191)  io non riesco proprio  :Laughing: 

MA qualcuno ha pensato vermante di passare a wind quando ci sono tali magagne  (e magare a tele2 per il telefono) o e' la stessa cosa visto le linee fisicamente sono telecom?

grazie ciao

----------

## Ceppus

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come e' la situazione lavorativa li' (nella swisse) nel campo informatico?
> 
> In pratica si trova qualcosa di valido o conviene rimanere a Roma???
> ...

 

Chiedi un po' a fedeliallalinea... su 40 persone che hanno finito, come lui,  la SUPSI in Informatica quante stanno lavorando...

Dal punto di vista lavorativo in Ticino é un po' scarso...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se però sai il tedesco o il francese, in svizzera interna c'é un po' più di possibilità (anche io sono dovuto emigrare...)  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Chiedi un po' a fedeliallalinea... su 40 persone che hanno finito, come lui,  la SUPSI in Informatica quante stanno lavorando...

 

Ehmmm non molte e poi lasciamo stare anche chi e' passato e chi a trovato lavoro...

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Dal punto di vista lavorativo in Ticino é un po' scarso...    
> 
> Se però sai il tedesco o il francese, in svizzera interna c'é un po' più di possibilità (anche io sono dovuto emigrare...) 

 

In piu' in svizzera interna pagano di piu' che in ticino.

----------

## shev

 *lopio wrote:*   

> beato te che sei riuscito a bypassare 187 (per me 191)  io non riesco proprio 

 

Non è stato difficile, credimi. Tra l'altro l'ho fatto proprio con il 191 essendo una linea aziendale, mi sono sbagliato a scrivere (forza dell'abitudine...). Basta che ti mostri serio e minaccioso agli impiegati, raggirandoli un pochino e ti passano ossequiosi un numero dell'amministrazione interna, che dovrebbe velocizzare le operazioni (aspetto il rimborso prima di dirlo con certezza). Prova, tentar non nuoce. Anzi, se vuoi (e se l'ho ancora) ti passo in pvt tale numero.

----------

## metnik

Adsl Tele2... mi hanno staccato l'adsl senza preavviso per 15 giorni, violando apertamente il contratto, gli ho chiesto il risarcimento danni(col modulo dell'associazione dei consumatori) e non gli ho pagato i giorni che non me l'hanno fornita.. vediamo come va a finire...

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.omnidea.it/str/telecom.wmv

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lopio

Sono lieto di annunciare che dopo 2 MESI sono riconnesso (per via delle minacce) MA con la stessa situazione iniziale cioe' isdn non e' stata tolta ma ...sono cosi' felice che me ne fregoooooooooooo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Prova, tentar non nuoce. Anzi, se vuoi (e se l'ho ancora) ti passo in pvt tale numero.

 

Ci conto davvero per la prox volta........

Ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

## shev

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*    Prova, tentar non nuoce. Anzi, se vuoi (e se l'ho ancora) ti passo in pvt tale numero. 
> 
> Ci conto davvero per la prox volta........
> 
> Ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 

Già che hai rispolverato il topic, confermo l'efficacia di contattare direttamente l'amministrazione: ieri m'è arrivato finalmente il rimborso e finalmente anche questo problema è risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## shanghai

Anche per me è stato lo stesso: 

187 --> niente per un mese

Amministrazione (se volete ho il numero della sede di Roma da qualche parte)   :Twisted Evil:   --> risolto in una settimana (di lavoro, non di attesa...)

Non avevo visto lo spot (bellissimo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------

